# Hyoscyamine during pregnancy?



## Help77 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have had IBS-D for about six years now, and am managing it fairly well with Hyoscyamine (Levbid), fiber, and calcium. My husband and I are contemplating having children soon, which we are very excited about, but the thought of stopping my medication terrifies me. Has anyone taken hyocyamine during their pregnancy? Or has anyone gotten off of it to get pregnant? If that is the case, were your symptoms much worse after stopping the medication because you had been on it for an extended period of time? Any insights people have would be much appreciated!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I answered on your other thread.


----------

